# First time Grower: Help W/ Harvesting & Flushing



## Doja (Sep 11, 2007)

hello all stoner buddies and MM users like me. Quick ? about harvesting time and flushing.
1st ? is if anyone out there can find out on a website what the date or estimated date when growing conditions outside are no good anymore or  better yet harvest time. Martha (i named her) is located in CALIFORNIA USA SANTA CLARA/SAN JOSE (mod edit: don't need your zip bro) (this should be enough info.) 
i know there is a site dedicated to this but i cant find it because i am a retard on computers.
2nd ? is about flushing for the last ten days of harvest. if someone can help clarify. are you suppose to flush it every day for 10 days with 3 times the amount of water OR for 10 days flush it once the soil is dry?
Some good feedback will be greatly appreciated
Look out for my first BPOM when i finish *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

You need to study the trichomes of the plant to determine harvest every pheno and strain is different.
If you used organic ferts to grow the plant flushing will not be required. 
You can outdoors just start feeding it unferted water and the chems (if you used them) will seep out.
Let us know what your ferts that you used are...many OD growers here to help. Also did you plant them in pots or directly into the ground?


----------



## Doja (Sep 11, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> You need to study the trichomes of the plant to determine harvest every pheno and strain is different.
> If you used organic ferts to grow the plant flushing will not be required.
> You can outdoors just start feeding it unferted water and the chems (if you used them) will seep out.
> Let us know what your ferts that you used are...many OD growers here to help. Also did you plant them in pots or directly into the ground?


 
yes i understand that you must study the trichomes but i have been reading other posts and it seems like you can get a general idea of when you should harvest due to frost or weather conditions found on some kind of climate/weather website but like i said i cant find cuz i am a retard on computers. 
i have her in a pot. been using all FF products IE... OCEAN FOREST SOIL, GROW BIG for veg                
CURRENTLY USING TIGER BLOOM & BEASTIE BLOOM COMBINED for ferts
let me clarify the second ? cuz maybe you didnt understand. 
i have heard that you should flush out the plant with plain ol water the last ten days of harvest to rid all chemicals. now does this mean for 10 straight days until harvest i should be flushing her OR only flush her for ten days once the soil is dry or thirsy?
thanks in advance


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

Indoors I start just feeding straight water the last 2 weeks. Some just flush by hosing it letting it drain hosing it again..drain. both will seep out the salts built up. I used to flush fast and hard, but i found it was more preferable to the plant to just use plain water when it gets thirsty the last two weeks. Either way will work fine. You used some great ferts, so harsh smoke will not be that big of an issue as they are very MJ freindly ferts.  So don't sweat the flushing as much as if your a miracle grow fert person.

As far as "frost" and all that.

I could plant a pure indica which would be finished by end of sept. Or be growing a pure sativa in the same exact location and not be ready till end of oct. begin of Nov. I would not trust a site that says "this is the time to harvest". Some Indicas finish as early as 7 weeks. Some sativas up to 14 weeks. Hybrids fall between...so the variance is all over. Do you know the strain you are growing?

If you get harsh weather then you may be forced to harvest early. Comes down to climate and strain. If you see a massive cold front come and your trichomes are lil more cloudy than amber...then you may have to harvest. But trichomes is the sure fire way to tell if its ready or not. Just keep an eye on the weather is all the advice i can give you.

weather.com or one of the many many weather sites with a weekly forecast, bookmark as a favorite.


----------



## Doja (Sep 11, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Indoors I start just feeding straight water the last 2 weeks. Some just flush by hosing it letting it drain hosing it again..drain. both will seep out the salts built up. I used to flush fast and hard, but i found it was more preferable to the plant to just use plain water when it gets thirsty the last two weeks. Either way will work fine. You used some great ferts, so harsh smoke will not be that big of an issue as they are very MJ freindly ferts.  So don't sweat the flushing as much as if your a miracle grow fert person.
> 
> As far as "frost" and all that.
> 
> ...


 

when you say strain i dont know what exactly you are asking so this is what i know. Purchase from peak seeds.com very great by the way. the name is skunkberry. its a skunk x blueberry. its a f1 hybrid
mutt i will try to get pics for you 
thanks again


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

.."Skunkberry"...that IS the strain name..
  If you are in th ground, outdoors, flushing is more difficult. You aren't allowed the convinience of letting it run through the pot and purge itself. If you try flushing, by watering daily, you will overwater the plant.
  Just give her a big healthy drink of plain o' water, when she gets dry.
  "Personally"  I believe, with the nutes you are useing, "organics"..flushing is "less" of an issue, as you aren't dumping any chems on it.


----------

